# Anm ?



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Has anyone done work for them?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Ga117 said:


> Has anyone done work for them?


No. Perhaps you should say hello to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello forum .. Hahaha .. I actually expected that comment .


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Ga117 said:


> Hello forum .. Hahaha .. I actually expected that comment .


Hey if you expected it perhaps you should have done an intro. Anyways not familiar with that name.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm new to the whole p+p world coming from home improvement side of things I'm used to some delayed payments . But this whole not enough pictures bull**** gets real old real fast


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Ga117 said:


> I'm new to the whole p+p world coming from home improvement side of things I'm used to some delayed payments . But this whole not enough pictures bull**** gets real old real fast


Get used to it...your camera is part of your Invoice... if used properly it can make you $$$


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea I see that I just don't get the 21+ pictures for simple things like grass cuts


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Ga117 said:


> Yea I see that I just don't get the 21+ pictures for simple things like grass cuts


On the flip side wait until you go in behind someone that has never owned a weed eater in their life and the square back yard looks like a round race track. Then you will be pissed they didn't get their pictures scrutinized harder.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh yea I've been to a few places like that already.. So far this is the only company I'm doing work for and I'm not sure if I want to keep going . Maybe I'll try a few others not sure. It seems If done right a lot of money is to be made


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Ga117 said:


> Has anyone done work for them?


Do you mean AMS?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you can't find them with a google search check ripoff report. :detective:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If you can't find them with a google search check ripoff report. :detective:


Where do you find the "rip-off" report?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do a google search.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Are u from Georgia? If so then I'm sure that you could get wealthy in P&P


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a sister in Warner Robbins. We stop going any further south once the cock roaches start flying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm in ct .. I worked a month straight did a decent amount of work for them while still doing home improvement work because well **** I had bills to pay so if they don't pan out at least I'm not loosing clients / or potential leads to work . And I got one lousy check for 2 grass cuts.. Hmm wtf is that ****


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ga117 said:


> I'm in ct .. I worked a month straight did a decent amount of work for them while still doing home improvement work because well **** I had bills to pay so if they don't pan out at least I'm not loosing clients / or potential leads to work . And I got one lousy check for 2 grass cuts.. Hmm wtf is that ****


Fight the power.


----------



## DirtyD (Jul 18, 2013)

If you mean ANM Property Preservation or ANM Cleanouts.. DO NOT WORK FOR THEM. They will not pay you. I learned the hard way..


----------

